# What do you think about Wags



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Customer has 2 heaters in attic....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Use'em



slickrick said:


> Customer has 2 heaters in attic....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

By the time the heater goes bad the Wags will be bad


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> By the time the heater goes bad the Wags will be bad


I ran into 1 with a WAG and it worked. HO had me install a new one.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

how do you figure?



GREENPLUM said:


> By the time the heater goes bad the Wags will be bad


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I ran into 1 with a WAG and it worked. HO had me install a new one.


 
Why would you install a new Wags if it worked?:blink:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Protech said:


> how do you figure?


Because if I was replacing the WH I would also replace the Wags valve. :whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

i was resonding to your coment about the wags valve not working by the time the heater fails. because of how the valves are designed they usually do work when the heater leaks.



GREENPLUM said:


> Because if I was replacing the WH I would also replace the Wags valve. :whistling2:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Why would you install a new Wags if it worked?:blink:


W/H failed.They are one use devices..


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

We use alot of 1.5" pan drains here. Wags is a good product. Are the heaters gas or electric?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> We use alot of 1.5" pan drains here. Wags is a good product. Are the heaters gas or electric?


Elect. Turned that one into a $1350.00 job 1 40 gal. w/ wag. put the other in Fri.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I like these better than the Wags.:thumbup:

http://411plumb.com/watts-floodsafe-protection-water-heaters


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I love them. I wish we sold more of them.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How is that better than a wags? It looks over complicated.



Redwood said:


> I like these better than the Wags.:thumbup:
> 
> http://411plumb.com/watts-floodsafe-protection-water-heaters


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

here if the drain pan and t&p cannot be drained anywhere we have to use the waggs. My city will not allow devices like that if they require electricity unless maybe they shutoff when the electricity goes out.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I would like to sell 4 a day!...... I'm just saaaaayin'


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> How is that better than a wags? It looks over complicated.


The Wags will not shut off a oil burning water heater (we have a lot of those in these parts) or an electric water heater vs the watts floodsafe which will.

The Wags is a one time device vs the watts floodsafe being reusable.

Lets say there was an event such as a prv failure and the wags tripped yet the water heater was still good. The watts floodsafe dried off and they are back in hot water.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Redwood said:


> The Wags will not shut off a oil burning water heater (we have a lot of those in these parts) or an electric water heater vs the watts floodsafe which will.
> 
> The Wags is a one time device vs the watts floodsafe being reusable.
> 
> Lets say there was an event such as a prv failure and the wags tripped yet the water heater was still good. The watts floodsafe dried off and they are back in hot water.


The Taco Wags can be used with oil, gas, or electric.
http://www.taco-hvac.com/uploads/FileLibrary/WAGS102-110.pdf


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> The Taco Wags can be used with oil, gas, or electric.
> http://www.taco-hvac.com/uploads/FileLibrary/WAGS102-110.pdf


Ah the new kit makes them good for shutting off the oil burner too...

Now all they need is to be able to kill the electric to an electric water heater in a runaway heating situation and then they have something....

Still they are one time use devices...:whistling2:


----------

